# Suche ein Tutorial und Compiler fuer C++



## thysol (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo PCGH-Community,
Ich bin auf der suche nach einem C++ Tutorial. Kennt ihr vielleicht ein gutes Tutorial? Ich danke schon mal im voraus fuer die Antworten.


----------



## n0stradamus (1. August 2009)

Hi,
ein Tutorial kann ich dir zwar nicht empfehlen, hab nämlich zum Anfang ein Buch gekauft.
Nach einiger Compilersuche bin ich dann endlich auf einen für Anfänger geeigneten gestoßen: Bloodshed Software - Providing Free Software to the internet community
Falls es dich interessiert, das Buch heißt: "C++ Programmierung lernen" von André Willms.
ISBN: 978-3-8273-2674-4
Wenn du aber nur mal in die Sprache reinschauen willst, bin ich mir sicher, dass du auch was über google findest.

Gruß


----------



## Eol_Ruin (1. August 2009)

OOPS - DOppelpost 
http://www.turboexplorer.com/cpp


----------



## Eol_Ruin (1. August 2009)

IDEs:
Visual C++ 2008 Express:  Produkte: Startseite
oder
Borland Turbo C++ Explorer : Turbo C++ Community


----------



## Snade (2. August 2009)

1. Benutz Google fuer Tut's da gibs massig welche aber die sind nicht gerade alle leicht zu verstehen da sind Buecher verstaendlicher.

2. Benutz als Compiler doch keinen scheis von Microsoft erstmal kann man der express edition keine exe compilieren das heist nur die leute die VS auf ihrem pc haben koennen das Projekt ausfuehren!

DEV C++ ist ein sehr guter compiler auch wenn er nicht mehr entwickelt wird. Funktioniert 1a !


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. August 2009)

Snade schrieb:


> erstmal kann man der express edition keine exe compilieren



???  

Oder meinst du das man fürs ausführen eine .NET Laufzeitumgebung braucht?
Die sollte ja wohl sowieso schon Standard auf jedem Rechner sein.


----------



## Snade (3. August 2009)

hmm ich hatte den MS VS C++ nie richtig benutz aber VS C# da warhr das doch so das man keine exeen compilieren kann (mit der express edition) und mit der gekauften schon aber dazu musste man immer wenn das programm auf nem anderen rechner installieren den ganzen ms kack mit installieren hatte MS VS C++ nur fuer Dark GDK benutzt


----------



## thysol (6. August 2009)

Danke fuer die Antworten. Ich habe mir Codeblocks runtergeladen. Ist der gut? Ich benutzte dass Tutorial auf dieser Webseite.
C programming.com - Your Resource for C and C++ Programming


----------



## Snade (10. August 2009)

jo codeblocks ich nicht der schlechteste die bedienung fand ich aber an manchen stellen gewoehnungs beduerftigt


----------



## bingo88 (14. August 2009)

Ich hab hier nen paar Video-Tutorials von nem ehemaligen Komlitionen von mir:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
Als Compiler nutzt er Dev-C++, du kannst aber auch Eclipse-CDT mit MinGW32 kombinieren, das hatten wir im Studium.


----------



## bingo88 (14. August 2009)

Snade schrieb:


> 1. Benutz Google fuer Tut's da gibs massig welche aber die sind nicht gerade alle leicht zu verstehen da sind Buecher verstaendlicher.
> 
> 2. Benutz als Compiler doch keinen scheis von Microsoft erstmal kann man der express edition keine exe compilieren das heist nur die leute die VS auf ihrem pc haben koennen das Projekt ausfuehren!
> 
> DEV C++ ist ein sehr guter compiler auch wenn er nicht mehr entwickelt wird. Funktioniert 1a !


Also man kann sehrwohl mit der Express Editions EXE und sogar DLLs erstellen! Ich nutze auf der Arbeit die 2008er Express! Es kann höchstens sein, dass du das VC Redist Package oder .NET-FX-Package noch benötigst!


----------



## piXXel (14. August 2009)

Jopp, stimme bingo88 zu


----------

